# The colors are starting to come in



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

The golden sexlinks are developing a little reddish brown so neat to watch the colors form and develop... I think I'm hooked.. The leghorns are being them selves always making me laugh when one starts pecking at something they run over and start pecking lol!!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute. It's amazing to see the behaviors that they are born with. When I put my 6 weekers out, first thing they did was take a dust bath.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

It's so fun to watch them grow! ♡♡


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, chicks are such fun!


----------

